# splice in your service panel?



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never heard it to be wrong. A manual gen-tran switch makes it all but inpossiable to avoid.


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

There is however a % of fill not to exceed, But I don't have a book handy to site an article.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

It is permissible by the NEC. Check to see if you have any local amendments. 40% wire fill and 75% splice fill in the gutter space.

312.8

Pete


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

From what I understand this is not allowed in Canada.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It would be very unusual for the fill be an issue in this situation.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it was not legal you would have to re feed many circuits on service changes.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

no issue here do it all the time on new pnl refits, gfci neutrals, and just plane old conductors being to short


----------



## yourelectrician (Nov 23, 2012)

Any panel upgrade will require the use of splices and wirenuts.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

yourelectrician said:


> Any panel upgrade will require the use of splices and wirenuts.


It's a zombie thread.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> From what I understand this is not allowed in Canada.


It* IS * allowed in Canada... but many Canadian Jmen believe it's not allowed.

I'm not sure exactly how this myth started, but it doesn't even make sense that it's not allowed.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

it's allowed but our local inspector would prefer that you keep it to a minimun here in StJoeMo


----------



## YourBestFriend (Nov 24, 2012)

Bulldog1 said:


> If it was not legal you would have to re feed many circuits on service changes.


Hi jwjrw. All it would take is a junction box near the panel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> It* IS * allowed in Canada... but many Canadian Jmen believe it's not allowed.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly how this myth started, but it doesn't even make sense that it's not allowed.


Someone posted a Canadian code section they claimed prevented a splice.

But to me it looked like it just prevented using it as a j-box for a circuit fed from another panel.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn Canadians!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> Damn Canadians!


Thats what I am saying,:thumbsup: someone left the door open and they keep coming in.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Our socialist country gives us so much time off, we have nothing better to do.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

RICK BOYD said:


> it's allowed but our local inspector would prefer that you keep it to a minimun here in StJoeMo


 

Do you mean there are guys making more splices than are needed?:blink:


----------



## Darrinf205 (Mar 25, 2013)

*yes*

Yes. Section 373-8 states that enclosures for overcurrent devices shall not be used as a junction box or raceways, unless adequate space is provided. Conductors inside a panelboard shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 40 percent, and splices and taps shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 75 percent


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Darrinf205 said:


> Yes. Section 373-8 states that enclosures for overcurrent devices shall not be used as a junction box or raceways, unless adequate space is provided. Conductors inside a panelboard shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 40 percent, and splices and taps shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 75 percent


You may want to get a newer code book.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If you stop and think about it this has to be one of the dumbest questions that gets asked over and over and over again. What possible reason could there be to not allow a splice in a panel. Look at what it is and what's in there. :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> If you stop and think about it this has to be one of the dumbest questions that gets asked over and over and over again. What possible reason could there be to not allow a splice in a panel. Look at what it is and what's in there. :blink:


I agree yet people will get crazy about it.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Hell no you can not splice in a panel - Just ask any Home Inspector ! :laughing::jester:


----------

